# The Open Championship



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Any of you guys interested in golf, and going to be watching The Open this week? Personally my second favourite tournament, after The Masters, so pretty excited for Thursday. Should be a great tournament. Tiger's back and will start Thursday alongside Angel Cabrera and Henrik Stenson. The whole draw looks pretty tasty actually.

The Open Championship - Tee Times

We've got:

Phil, Bubba and Els
Rose, Dufner and Scott
Dustin Johnson, Jimmy Walker and Poulter
Rory, Spieth and Matsuyama
McDowell, Kuch and Oosthuizen
Donald, Sergio and Fowler

Some really exciting 3-balls there, so should kick the tournament off really nicely.

Who you guys backing? Hard to look past Justin Rose for me. He's in great form, looked great at Aberdeen last week, and is finally looking at home on the Links courses. Always hard to dismiss Rory as well, especially considering how he played on Thursday last week. If he can achieve a similar standard, and then maintain it, he's going to be impossible to beat. Rory's issue seems to be Friday, has become a consistent thing for Rory failing in the 2nd round. Went from a 64 in the 1st, to a 78 in the 2nd, which just isn't good enough, and if he's going to win another major, he needs to sort it out.

Also the return of Tiger. Can't see him having a great tournament, I'd be surprised if he makes the cut, even more surprised if he's in contention come Sunday, but it's always good to watch one of the greats of all-time play, and I'll definitely be tuning in to watch him play. 

Should be a good tournament, I can't wait!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

What the heck is golf!?


----------

